# Imodium makes it worse?



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

I have been taking an Imodium or a half a pill for several weeks now to deal with IBSD. Some days I don't take it, and I think I may be seeing that those days are better. Is it possible the imodium is making my gut worse and not helping?


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

On Edge said:


> I have been taking an Imodium or a half a pill for several weeks now to deal with IBSD. Some days I don't take it, and I think I may be seeing that those days are better. Is it possible the imodium is making my gut worse and not helping?


I have found that my stomach most often is better also the day after you have taken it.So maybe the imodium does both to you. It both calm the stomach but the day after and agitate in the present.Experiment some more and find out and post results


----------



## OliviaJx (Nov 3, 2010)

I just took Imodium and I'm still not feeling good. Hopefully it will make me feel better tomorrow. I have a gastro app I have to be able to make it to with no accidents. Any suggestions on good multi symptom relief anti-diahrreals Siea? To relieve the cramping also?


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

OliviaJx said:


> I just took Imodium and I'm still not feeling good. Hopefully it will make me feel better tomorrow. I have a gastro app I have to be able to make it to with no accidents. Any suggestions on good multi symptom relief anti-diahrreals Siea? To relieve the cramping also?


I've been in the same position. Where you should not eat 12 hours before to gastro...Eat imodium the day before and be at the hospital in time to find all toilets so you can go if necessary just before you start.The examination only took 5-10 min in total.Don't know anything about cramping since I only get a little cramping if I am about to ###### myself and at that point I do not really care about the crampingBasicly eat stuff that you know wont upset your stomach the day before, easy to digest food.


----------



## anonymous313 (Jul 6, 2010)

If I over-do any of the "immodium-like" drugs then I end up constipated and have most of the issues the people with IBS-C have including incredible amounts of pain. I think it may turn us into IBS-C lol, that and I have to say, being able to go, even with the urge, can be a huge relief with the pain, whereas when you are constipated because of immodium it makes the pain very hard to deal with in my opinion....BE CAREFUL with your doses!


----------

